# Kindle Keyboard not charging



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Help! I haven't used my K3 since my Paperwhite arrived. Last night, I decided to give it to my son, who has just finished his first chapter book for school. Knowing the battery was probably dead, I plugged it in to charge overnight, while still in its lighted case. A few minutes ago, I opened the case to prep it for him, only to see the "empty battery" message. It has been on the charger for 12 hours. I have tried the hard reset, but even after 60 seconds, nothing happens. Well, the power light which turned green when I held it blinked, but nothing on the screen changed, not even a blink. I have taken it out of the case and put it back on the charger while I research. 

Any ideas on what else to try? Oh, and it shouldn't matter, but this is a wi-fi only, no special offers K3. And purchased before they started calling it Kindle Keyboard.


----------



## TheresaV (Mar 23, 2013)

Is the charging light coming on when it is plugged in? If not, have you tried a different charger and/or a different outlet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Might try a different charging cord -- are you charging via the computer or from the wall?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

From the wall, and yes, the light comes on. I will change outlets though. 

Update: I walked over to change outlets, and the Kindle wake screen is up. Woke it up and there are all my books that i still had on it. Charge light is still on.  

So, my best guess is the lighted cover takes enough of a power draw that it didn't charge until I took it out of the cover?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that might be right--when the K's battery is really dead, the cover was diverting enough juice that the charging couldn't get the battery started....

Glad you got it working!

Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Me too. So is my son. His face lit up when I told him I was giving it to him. I'd already been grabbing age appropriate freebies. He's currently laughing hysterically at one of the joke books.


----------

